# Where is everyone?



## BV77

No new posts for days....I suppose no one has questions and we all have this fish thing figured out. lol.


----------



## lohachata

i have been wondering the same thing Bob..it's like a ghosttown...


----------



## e048

It's been this way for awhile


----------



## WildForFish

It appears forums have been lost to groups on other medias?


----------



## BV77

Yeah, I've seen alot of facebook groups show up.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I check in several times a week. I just seem to have nothing to say here.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hey Liz, those gouramis you sent are looking fine now, getting their full colors and a good size. It looks like I have about 4 potential pairs.

I'm not sure what to make of the slowness around here; it happens every year, but this time it seems much worse than usual.


----------



## LizStreithorst

TheOldSalt said:


> Hey Liz, those gouramis you sent are looking fine now, getting their full colors and a good size. It looks like I have about 4 potential pairs.
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of the slowness around here; it happens every year, but this time it seems much worse than usual.


Good to hear they're doing well for you.


----------



## BabyGirl77

I took a break for a month from here because I needed one. This forum is great, but life does happen with some folks. I am not going to be on much, because I am studying to be a freshwater fish expert. Anyway, I am back from my break.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Really? How exciting for you! Did the volunteering work not suite you? Last time I heard you were doing volunteer work. Please tell us all about the classes you are taking that will teach you how to be a freshwater fish expert.


----------



## BabyGirl77

LizStreithorst said:


> Really? How exciting for you! Did the volunteering work not suite you? Last time I heard you were doing volunteer work. Please tell us all about the classes you are taking that will teach you how to be a freshwater fish expert.


Yes, it is very exciting! I am still volunteering and I love it. A friend of mine, who is a freshwater fish expert, is helping me become a freshwater fish expert. Not taking any classes.


----------



## LizStreithorst

BabyGirl77 said:


> Yes, it is very exciting! I am still volunteering and I love it. A friend of mine, who is a freshwater fish expert, is helping me become a freshwater fish expert. Not taking any classes.


Tell me more about the fresh water expert. How lovely that he is working with you. Does he really understand all fresh water fish? If so, it's amazing. 

What kind of fish do you want to get into? I like South American Cichlids but I dont' consider myself an expert on them. I've learned by doing. I can't imagine what it would be like to know everything about *all* fresh water fish.


----------



## BabyGirl77

LizStreithorst said:


> BabyGirl77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is very exciting! I am still volunteering and I love it. A friend of mine, who is a freshwater fish expert, is helping me become a freshwater fish expert. Not taking any classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the fresh water expert. How lovely that he is working with you. Does he really understand all fresh water fish? If so, it's amazing.
> 
> What kind of fish do you want to get into? I like South American Cichlids but I dont' consider myself an expert on them. I've learned by doing. I can't imagine what it would be like to know everything about *all* fresh water fish.
Click to expand...

Yes, he really does understand all freshwater fish. Yeah, it is really wonderful that he is working with me. Not sure which kind of fish I want to get into. Just have to wait and see. The experience is probably going to be the easiest, because I have kept some fish and do know some things about the ones I have kept. I am pretty sure that it is very exciting to know everything about freshwater fish. I really want this, badly. I think that it would be beneficial and it would help me to take better care of my fish.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Since he is so knowledgeable, and knows everything about all fresh water fish, and will hand feed you what he knows, and you have already kept fresh water fish I'm sure that learning about how to best care for all fresh water fish will be a piece of cake for you.


----------



## BabyGirl77

We shall see. I am going to be tested after I read each book. I have to read a lot of books. Hopefully, I will retain the information in the books that I have to read. I am only on the first book. So far, I am learning some neat stuff. I will post threads about the things I learn from each book I read, that way others can learn as well. Be a bit of nice info on fish. I tried looking for articles on this forum, but didn't find any for freshwater fish.


----------



## lohachata

the reincarnation of Irwin Corey...amazing..


----------



## BabyGirl77

Hahahahahahahahahaha! Not really lohachata. This is different. A friend of mine is giving me the name of the books that I have to read and I get those books any way I can and read them. I will be reading the right books on the subject. Also I won't be claiming that I know something if I don't remember, I will look it up and then say something. Also, I am being tested after I read each book. So, you see it will be different than Irwin Corey.


----------



## WildForFish

Will be interesting to compare the knowledge from books to the experience of long term fish keeping.


----------



## BabyGirl77

The experience part, I think, may be the easiest, but not too easy. I might breed, I might not. Not sure on that yet. But I do know that the hard work and studying hard are going to be worth it. Yes, I will be tested after every book that I read, to make sure that I have learned something.

@lohachata: please check your private messages.


----------



## LizStreithorst

"The experience part might be the easiest". 

I am so looking forward to this.  I will have fun. I adore having fun.


----------



## lohachata

you have 10 seconds......................


----------



## lohachata

describe Astrofundulus Dolichopterus..........


----------



## lohachata

go....................................


----------



## BabyGirl77

lohachata said:


> you have 10 seconds......................


10 seconds. What do you mean by this?


----------



## lohachata

times up..................fail...............


----------



## BabyGirl77

lohachata said:


> describe Astrofunfulus Dolichopterus..........


I cannot do that lohachata. My first book is Exotic Aquarium Fishes by William Innes. I am still reading it, as I read slow and won't get done until probably middle of February 2016. Plus I haven't gotten to Astrofunfulus Dolichopterus yet.


----------



## BabyGirl77

@lohachata: you are funny, did you know that?


----------



## LizStreithorst

BabyGirl77 said:


> @lohachata: you are funny, did you know that?


You are the funny one, Baby girl.

We're on pins and needles here for you to tell us how to care for all fresh water fish by reading books. You have already told us that the experience part will be the easiest.

Aren't you the one whose favorite beta died because you were too lazy to do a WC on a 5 gallon tank? I am looking forward to having you educate me.


----------



## BabyGirl77

You know LizStreithorst: I think that you are the only one on pins and needles here waiting for me to educate on how to care for freshwater fish. Yes reading books gives you knowledge on any type of fish, but you have to read the right books, that is what I am doing and a friend is helping with that. I said the experience part should be the easiest. Yes, I do know how to care for fish. There are times when a person gets lazy and doesn't do what they should. Life happens. We all make mistakes, but we shouldn't be held accountable for those mistakes forever. So why are you still holding me accountable for Blue Moon's death?


----------



## LizStreithorst

Because he was your favorite fish and you were too lazy lazy to do WC on a 5 gallon to keep him healthy. 

I am quite certain that I am not the only one here who wants someone who is too lazy do do a WC on a 5 gallon to teach us how to best care for every type of fresh water fish.


----------



## lohachata

hmmmmmmm....EXOTIC AQUARIUM FISHES by Willian T. Innes...a great book..i have about 20 copies of it...i collect them.
only 63,492 books left to read..


----------



## lohachata

so ; if i get silly and drive my car through a bunch of kids at the bus stop i shouldn't be held accountable because i made a mistake ????
hmmmm..very interesting..


----------



## BabyGirl77

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmm....EXOTIC AQUARIUM FISHES by Willian T. Innes...a great book..i have about 20 copies of it...i collect them.
> only 63,492 books left to read..


Yep, the one with the yellow cover.


----------



## BabyGirl77

lohachata said:


> so ; if i get silly and drive my car through a bunch of kids at the bus stop i shouldn't be held accountable because i made a mistake ????
> hmmmm..very interesting..


That is not what I am saying. I am saying that it is done and over with, I shouldn't be held accountable forever. I have learned from my mistake, why should I be held accountable forever for something in the past? That is like never learning your mistake, if you are held accountable forever for something you did in the past.


----------



## BabyGirl77

WildForFish said:


> Will be interesting to compare the knowledge from books to the experience of long term fish keeping.


WildForFish: you just gave me an idea on what I can do after reading several books. Thank you for the idea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guppyart

I do have to say facebook groups have started to fully retire forums which is sad because the discussion isn't nearly the same level.
My local aquarium society forum used to be very active. now the forums last post was nov 4 but the facebook group is active so thats a perk. but you don't get the spread from a forum pulling from a larger grouping of people rather than those who have facebook.


----------



## emc7

I can no longer search old posts. I think is was our large library of solutions to problems that was pulling in new people via the search engines. If one has to go on, post your issue, and wait for a reply, we have no advantage over a real-time, but useless-archive resource like facebook.


----------



## AquaFan81

guppyart said:


> I do have to say facebook groups have started to fully retire forums which is sad because the discussion isn't nearly the same level.
> My local aquarium society forum used to be very active. now the forums last post was nov 4 but the facebook group is active so thats a perk. but you don't get the spread from a forum pulling from a larger grouping of people rather than those who have facebook.


That's quite sad because I prefer forums over FB groups. With groups it is hard to search for post or discussions - not to mention sticky posts. Well I hope the activity comes back - especially with me being new here


----------



## Mugwump

Well, some nice person reset the forum....and I received a P/W update...cool, as mine had stopped working here around the end of April???...perhaps others had a blip too ??

...hi folks


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yes, everyone got the same treatment. We got hacked, so everyone's old Passwords had to be changed.
I hope that all of those emails going out to every member will get a bunch of them to come back to FF.


----------



## Gilbert Fox

*I wouldnt count on it*

Given what was said above, (Stupid Facebook Groups) people dont even look at the old forums anymore. Face it folks, its a "want it now" hit and run, texting while they drive, smart phone addicted, Facebook Sheep society.

Nobody, except maybe we old dinosaurs stop to smell the roses anymore.


----------



## big b

A lot of aquarium forums have slowed down dramastically. I think it is because of face book and things like that. It's a real shame,i love these sites


----------

